# Profibus-DP



## Frei.Wild (26 Februar 2012)

Hallo liebe Forumgemeinde !  

Ich hab einen Vortrag auszuarbeiten über PROFIBUS-DP und muss dort Fragen Beantworten.
Da ich mich nicht sehr gut über PROFIBUS-DP und SPS auskenne frage ich euch.
Für meinen Vortrag habe ich 10min Zeit + im Anschluss Fragen der Mitschüler + Disskusion.


Hier mal mein Vortrag + die Beantworteten Fragen



Allgemeine Erkleuterung zu PROFIBUS = Process Field Bus

- Profibus wurde durch Siemens und die PROFIBUS Nutzerorganisation entwickelt 
- Es ermöglicht die Kommunikation von Geräten verschiedener Hersteller ohne eine besondere Schnittstellenanpassungen

Anwendung:  in Fertigungs-, Prozess-, und Gebäudeautomatisierung

Profibus unterscheidet folgende Gerätetypen:

Master-Geräte: 

- Werde als aktive Teilnehmer bezeichnet
- Bestimmen Datenverkehr 
- Dürfen Nachrichten aussenden ohne externe Aufforderung
- Aber nur wenn sie die BUSzugriffsberechtigung (Token) besitzen

Slave-Geräte: 

- Werden als passive Teilnehmer bezeichnet
- Haben keine BUSzugriffsberechtigung
- können nur empfangene Nachrichten quittieren
- oder durch Anfrage eines Masters Nachrichten an diesen Master übermitteln

Bussystem:

- System zur Datenübertragung zwischen mehreren Teilnehmern
- Dies erfolgt über einen gemeinsamen Übertragungsweg
- Sind bei der Datenübertragung zwischen anderen Teilnehmer nicht beteiligt

DP = dezentrale Peripherie:

- kommt von der Automatisierungstechnik 
- bezeichnet das Anbinden von verteilter Steuerungselektronik 
- für eine Maschine (Produktionsmaschine)
- an eine zentrale CPU über ein Bussystem

Besonderheiten PROFIBUS DP:

- Benutzt zum schnellen, zyklischen Datenaustausch mit Feldgeräten (Aktoren Stellglieder, Ventile und auch Sensoren wie Messumformer)
- Ist mit Fremdsystemen einsetzbar 
- Austausch der Daten erfolgt zyklische

Das war ersteinmal eine kleine Einleitung zum Thema
Jetzt kommen die Fragen:


Welche Besonderheiten besitzt das Übertragungskabel?

- ist zweipolig und paarweise verdrillt
- ist ein Lichtwellen-Leiter der vollständig geschirmt ist und eine Wellenimpedanz von 150 Ohm besitzt
- Sowie einen speziellen Leiter-Farbcorde benutzt (ROT/GRÜN)

Wie viel Teilnehmer sind denkbar?

Die Adressen 0 bis 125 stehen für 126 Teilnehmer/Geräte (Master oder Slaves) an einem Bus zur Verfügung.


Welche Übertragungslänge ist denkbar?

- Kabellänge Hängt von der verwendeten Bitrate ab (200m bis 1200m)
- Durch Einsatz von Repeater ist eine Vergrößerung der Leitungslänge möglich

Repeater = Signalverstärker oder -aufbereiter zur Vergrößerung der Reichweite des Signals

Baud rate (kibt/sec) 9,6 19,2 93,75 187,5 500 1500
Max. Kabellänge 1200 m 1200 m 1200 m 1000 m 400 m 200 m

Was verstehen Sie unter einen DP-Master Klasse 1 und einen DP-Slave?

DP-Master Klasse 1 = DPM1  zentrale Steuerung

- regelt den zyklischen Datenverkehr
- Bedeutet er tauscht Prozessdaten mit den Slaves in einem festgelegten Nachrichtenzyklus aus
- Steuerung der DP-Slaves (mit Steuerkomando)
- Konfiguration der DP-Slaves
- Typische Geräte sind SPS, CNC oder PC

Profibus-DP Slave:

- ist ein Peripheriegerät (Ventil, Messumformer)
- liest Eingangsinformationen ein und gibt Ausgangsinformationen an die Peripherie ab
- größe der Eingangs und Ausgansdaten darf max. 246 Byte betragen

Welcher unterschied besteht zwischen einen Mono- und Multi-Master-System?
Master = zentrale Steuerung

Mono-Master-System:

- in der Betriebsphase des Bussystems ist nur ein Master am Bus aktiv
- SPS-Steuerung ist die zentrale Steuerungskomponente
- Mit dieser Systemkonfiguration wird die kürzeste Buszykluszeit erreicht
- Reines Master Slave Zugriffsverfahren liegt hier vor

Multi-Master-System:

- in der Betriebsphase des Bussystems sind mehrere Master an einem Bus aktiv
- gemeinsamen Betrieb von mehreren Systemen (z.B.: Automatisierungssystem) möglich mit den dezentralen Peripheriegeräten (DP) an einem gemeinsamen Bus
- Mit dieser Systemkonfiguration wird eine mittlere Buszykluszeit erreicht

Unterschied:

Systemart Mono-Maser-System Multi-Maser-System
Anzahl der Master am Bus 1 mehrere

Über welche Verbindungsart können „DP-Master-Klasse 1“ beim Multi-Master-System Daten 
austauschen?

Mit Profibus-DP können Multi-Master-Systeme realisiert werden.

Was verstehen Sie unter dem „Token-Passing“- und dem „Master/Slave“ –Verfahren? 

Token Passing-Verfahren:

- Ist für die Kommunikation von komplexen Busteilnehmern (Master) untereinander zuständig
- Es unterlagert das Master-Slave-Verfahren
- Ist für die Kommunikation der komplexen Busteilnehmer (Master) mit den einfachen Peripheriegeräten (Slaves) zuständig
- das Verfahren garantiert die Zuteilung der Buszugriffsberechtigung (Token)
- innerhalb eines genau festgelegten Zeitrahmens
- Nur der Master der den Token besitzt, kann auf den BUS zugreifen und mit anderen aktiven oder passiven Teilnehmern kommunizieren
- Die Token-Nachricht ( ist ein besonderes Telegramm) zur Übergabe der Sendeberechtigung von einem Master an den nächsten Master
- Diese muss in einer maximalen Umlaufzeit „Token-Umlaufzeit“ einmal allen Mastern übergeben werden
- Das Verfahren wird beim Profibus-Buszugriffsprotokoll nur zwischen den komplexen Teilnehmern (Master) angewendet

Master-Slave-Verfahren:
- ermöglicht dem Master (aktiver Teilnehmer), der gerade die Sendeberechtigung besitzt, die ihm zugeordneten Slave-Geräte (passive Teilnehmer) anzusprechen
- Der Master hat die Möglichkeit, Nachrichten an die Slaves (Peripheriegeräte) zu übermitteln

Welche Schutzmechanismen bestehen?
- beim DP-Master und bei den Slaves gibt es Überwachungsmechanismen in Form von Zeitüberwachungen
- Das Überwachungsintervall wird bei der Projektierung festgelegt
- Dadurch Schutzt gegen Fehlparamentierung oder Ausfall der Übertragungseinrichtung

Beim DP-Master mit Data_Control_Timer:

- der Datenverkehr der Slaves (Peripheriegeräte) wird mit dem Data_Control_Timer überwacht
- Für jeden Slave (Peripheriegerät) wird ein eigener Zeitgeber benutzt 
- Erfolgt innerhalb des Überwachungsintervalls kein ordnungsgemäßer Datentransfer spricht Die Zeitüberwachung an und schaltet in den Sicheren Zustand

Beim Slave mit Ansprechüberwachung:

- Ansprechüberwachung(führt der Salve aus) ist zur Erkennung von Fehlern des Masters und der Übertragung
- Findet im Ansprechüberwachungsintervalls kein Datenverkehr mit dem Master statt
- dann schaltet der Slave die Ausgänge selbständig in den sicheren Zustand
- Beim Multi-Master-System ist außerdem noch Zugriffschutz erforderlich 
-> sicherzustellen das nur der Berechtigte Master Zugriff besitzt





Das waren die Fragen + meine Ausgearbeiteten Antworten.

Nun zu meiner eigentlichen Frage zum Thema:

- was haltet ihr von meinem Vortrag ?
- stimmen die Antworten zu den Fragen ?
- habt ihr Verbesserungen oder Vorschläge was ich besser machen könnte ?
- welche Fragen würdet ihr mir stellen ?


Ich danke euch schon jetzt für eure Tipps und Antworten.

Vielen Dank
MfG


----------



## Paule (26 Februar 2012)

Also ich finde es Inhaltlich schon ziemlich gut. 
Für wenn musst du den Vortrag denn halten?

Ich verstehe jetzt nur nicht wie du das mit den Fragen anstellen willst. 
Wartest du darauf das jetzt explizit so eine Frage gestellt wird wie: "Welche Besonderheiten besitzt das Übertragungskabel?"?
Und du liest dann die hier beschriebene Antwort ab? 

Wenn ja, dann wäre dein Vortrag sehr kurz und außerdem kannst du hoffen dass die richtigen Fragen kommen. 

Wenn du die Fragen aber gleich in den Vortrag mit einbaust, fände ich es eine gute Idee. 
Dann kommst du auch mit den 10 Minuten hin und warscheinlich werden anschließend nicht mehr viele Fragen gestellt. Note 1


----------



## Frei.Wild (26 Februar 2012)

danke für die schnelle Antwort !! 

also ich muss den Vortrag in der Berufsschule halten (Mechatroniker 3. Lehrjahr)


Zu den Fragen: Mein Lehrer hat mir ein Blatt mit den Fragen ausgegeben. Diese sollte ich dann in meinem Vortrag einbauen/beantworten.


Ich werde die Fragen in meinem Vortrag mit einbauen(Fragestellung vorlesen und anschließend meine ausgearbeite Antwort).


Habe ich Fachliche oder Inhaltliche Fehler ? Könnte man eine Frage noch besser Beantworten oder vlt. sogar Ausbauen ?

Welche Fragen würdet ihr mir stellen wenn ihr diesen Vortrag gehalten bekommt ? 



Ich danke euch für eure Unterstützung !


----------



## centipede (26 Februar 2012)

Frei.Wild schrieb:


> Welche Besonderheiten besitzt das Übertragungskabel?
> 
> - ist zweipolig und paarweise verdrillt
> - ist ein Lichtwellen-Leiter der vollständig geschirmt ist und eine Wellenimpedanz von 150 Ohm besitzt
> - Sowie einen speziellen Leiter-Farbcorde benutzt (ROT/GRÜN)



Wenn du von einer Impedanz sprichst, sprichst du automatisch über Kupferleitungen.
Bei Lichtwellenleitungen spricht man allgemein von Dämpfung

Ich denke hier in deinem Fall meinst du Kupfer

Du hast das RS485 Übertragungssystem nicht erwähnt, die korrekte Terminierung und der Aufbau der Terminierung sollten hier auch noch erwähnt werden.

Bei Lichtwelle gibt es Glas und Kunststoff-LWL. Für Kunststoff LWL gibt es Teilnehmer mit direktem Anschluss, bei Glas brauchst du immer einen Umsetzer von Kupfer auf Glas.
Mit Lichtwelle sind auch Ringstrukturen machbar.

Gruß,
Centi


----------



## Frei.Wild (27 Februar 2012)

danke centipede !!

- also gibt es sozusagen als Übertragungskabel einmal Kupferleitung und einmal Lichtwellenleitung. Wobei man bei Lichtwellenleitungen nocheinmal in Glas und Kunstoff unterscheidet.
ist das so richtig ?

- oder ist das RS485 Übertragungssystem auch ein Übertragungskabel ?


- Ich kann mir unter dem Satz leider nichts Vorstellen: "Mit Lichtwellenleiter sind auch Ringstrukturen machbar."


könntet ihr mir  eine gute Seite empfehlen wo ich mich über das RS485 Übertragungssystem sowie den verschiedenen Übertragungskabeln Informieren könnte ?
wäre sehr nett ! 


Ich danke euch.


----------



## SoftMachine (27 Februar 2012)

http://support.automation.siemens.c...de&nodeid=1972607&siteid=cseus&query=profibus netztopologie&page=1&view=new


----------



## Unimog-HeizeR (27 Februar 2012)

Da ist auch einiges dazu zu finden:
http://www.profibus.com

Gruß
Timo


----------



## Frei.Wild (28 Februar 2012)

Ich habe die Frage "Welche Besonderheiten hat das Übertragungskabel?" nocheinmal Bearbeitet:

Welche Besonderheiten hat das Übertragungskabel?

2 Arten von Übertragungsverfahren:


RS–485 Übertragungsverfahren für elektrische Netze auf der Basis geschirmter, verdrillter Zweidrahtleitungen
Oder das optische Verfahren auf der Basis von Lichtwellenleitern
Übertragungsverfahren RS–485:

entspricht der symmetrischen Datenübertragung
ist durch PROFIBUS–Norm EN 50170 auf  Zweidrahtleitungen vorgeschrieben
Als Übertragungsmedium dient eine geschirmte, verdrillte Zweidrahtleitung (Kupferleitung)
Die Busleitung wird an beiden Enden mit dem Wellenwiderstand(150 Ohm) abgeschlossen (Abschließen des Busses nennt man auch Segment)
einfache Installation der Busleitung ohne Spezialkenntnisse
 
Optische Übertragungsverfahren:


Als Medium werden Duplex–Lichtwellenleiter aus Glas, PCF (Kunststoffbeschichtete Glaslichtwellenleiter) – oder aus Plastikfasern eingesetzt
Duplex–Lichtwellenleiter bestehen aus 2 lichtleitenden Fasern, die durch einen gemeinsamen Mantel zu einer Leitung zusammengefasst sind
Für Kunststoff LWL gibt es Teilnehmer mit direktem Anschluss
Für Glas LWL braucht man immer noch einen speziellen Umsetzer von Kupfer auf Glas
Unabhängig von der Übertragungsgeschwindigkeit sind große Entfernungen zwischen zwei Endgeräten realisierbar (15.000m)
unempfindlich gegen elektromagnetische Störungen


Habe ich die Fragestellung so richtig Beantwortet ? Oder fehlt Inhaltlich/Fachlich noch etwas ?

Ich würde mich über eine Antwort freuen.  danke
MfG​


----------



## Deltal (28 Februar 2012)

Denke immer daran, dass nach einem Vortrag auch mal gerne Fragen gestellt werden. Also erzähle nix, was du einfach irgendwo geguttenbergt hast. 
.. ich will dir ja nichts unterstellen.. aber der Wikipedialink da mittem im Text.. naja lassen wirs..

Das mit dem Wellenwiderstand ist auch nicht ganz richtig.. die Leitung selber hat einen Wellenwiderstand von 150Ohm. 
Am Ende des Segmentes musst du mit einem  220Ohm Widerstand die beiden Datenleitungen verbinden und die "-" Leitung mit einem 390Ohm Pullup an 5V und die "+"Leitung mit 390Ohm Pulldown an Masse legen. Nennt man auch aktive Terminierung.


----------



## centipede (28 Februar 2012)

Frei.Wild schrieb:


> Die Busleitung wird an beiden Enden mit dem Wellenwiderstand(150 Ohm) abgeschlossen (Abschließen des Busses nennt man auch Segment)



Das ist so nicht richtig. Der Wellenwiderstand der Leitung entspricht zwar 150Ohm, der Abschluss besteht aber aus 3 Widerständen.
- 220Ohm zwischen den Adern
- 390Ohm von der B-Ader auf 5V (kommt vom Teilnehmer Pin6 Busstecker)
- 390Ohm von der A-Ader auf 0V (kommt ebenso vom Teilnehmer Pin5 Busstecker)

siehe dazu Seite 5-4ff des Handbuches von Softmachine

Und PCF ist die Kunststoffleitung!

Gruß,
Centi


----------



## Frei.Wild (28 Februar 2012)

Tut mir leid wenn ich alles nicht ganz richtig ausarbeite.
Aber ich kenne mich leider mit dem Thema nicht gut aus.

@Deltal
welche  genauen Text meinst du ?

Zum Leitungswiderstand » das werde ich noch ändern und die 3 Widerstände bennen

Habt ihr sonnst noch Fehler gefunden ?
Oder evtl. Inhalte die ich erwähnen sollte?


Es ist wirklich sehr wichtig für mich.
Darum Danke ich euch !


----------



## Frei.Wild (29 Februar 2012)

Ich habe die Aufgabe: *Welche Besonderheiten besitzt das Übertragungskabel? 
*nocheinmal Bearbeitet und hoffe das ich es jetzt besser gemacht habe.


Es gibt 2 Arten von Übertragungsverfahren im PROFIBUS-DP:


RS–485 Übertragungsverfahren für elektrische Netze auf der Basis geschirmter, verdrillter Zweidrahtleitungen (Kupferleitung)
Oder das optische Verfahren auf der Basis von Lichtwellenleitern
Übertragungsverfahren RS–485:

entspricht der symmetrischen Datenübertragung(möglichst störungstolerant Übertragung)
ist durch PROFIBUS–Norm EN 50170 auf *Zweidrahtleitungen vorgeschrieben
Als Übertragungsmedium dient eine geschirmte, verdrillte Zweidrahtleitung (Kupferleitung)
Die Busleitung wird an beiden Enden mit einem Widerstand(im Busanschlußstecker) abgeschlossen(bei eingeschaltetem Widerstand) durch Schiebeschalter (Abschließen des Busses nennt man auch Segment)
Vorteil: einfache Installation der Busleitung ohne Spezialkenntnisse
Optische Übertragungsverfahren:

Als Medium werden Duplex–Lichtwellenleiter aus Glas oder PCF (Kunststoffbeschichtete Glaslichtwellenleiter) benutzt
Duplex–Lichtwellenleiter bestehen aus 2 lichtleitenden Fasern, die durch einen gemeinsamen Mantel zu einer Leitung zusammengefasst sind
Für Kunststoff LWL gibt es Teilnehmer mit einem direktem Anschluss
Für Glas LWL gibt es keine Teilnehmer mit direktem Anschluss --> spezieller Umsetzer von Kupfer auf Glas notwendig
Vorteile: unempfindlich gegen elektromagnetische Störungen, Übertragungslänge unabhängig von der Übertragungsgeschwindigkeit (durch Repeaterfunktionalität der BUSTEILNEHMER)
​ Könntet ihr mir bitte auch bei dieser Frage nocheinmal Behilflich sein ob ich es so richtig gemacht habe.

*Welche Übertragungslänge ist denkbar?*
Bei Übertragungsverfahren RS–485:

Hängt die Kabellänge von der verwendeten Bitrate ab (200m bis 1200m)
Durch Einsatz von Repeater ist eine Vergrößerung der Leitungslänge möglich
Baud rate (kibt/sec)        9,6    19,2   93,75    187,5        500       1500
 Max. Kabellänge       1200 m 1200 m 1200 m 1000 m     400 m     200 m

Bei dem Optische Übertragungsverfahren:


Hier ist die Kabellänge unabhängig von der Übertragungsgeschwindigkeit
große Entfernungen zwischen zwei Endgeräten realisierbar (durch Repeaterfunktionalität der BUSTEILNEHMER) bis zu 15.000 m
Die maximale Leitungslänge zwischen zwei PROFIBUS-Teilnehmern ist abhängig vom Typ des eingesetzten LWL (Material)


Ich bin euch sehr dankbar !!​


----------



## Larry Laffer (29 Februar 2012)

Nachtrag zur Baudrate :
Es gibt oberhalb von 1,5 MBit (1500 kBit) auch noch 3 MBit, 6 MBit und 12 MBit (mit jeweils dann noch kürzeren Leitungslängen).

Gruß
Larry


----------



## Frei.Wild (29 Februar 2012)

Danke  !!


Wie sieht es den aus mit meinen Antworten zu den Fragen ?
Alles richtig soweit ?


Vielen Dank


----------



## Frei.Wild (29 Februar 2012)

Ich habe nocheinmal alles etwas Bearbeitet ! hoffentlich letzte Änderung

*Welche Besonderheiten besitzt das Übertragungskabel?*

2 Arten von Übertragungsverfahren:



RS–485 Übertragungsverfahren für elektrische Netze auf der Basis geschirmter, verdrillter Zweidrahtleitungen
Oder das optische Verfahren auf der Basis von Lichtwellenleitern
 Baud rate (kibt/sec)        9,6    19,2   93,75    187,5        500       1500
 Max. Kabellänge       1200 m 1200 m 1200 m 1000 m     400 m     200 m

Bei dem Optische Übertragungsverfahren:



Hier ist die Kabellänge unabhängig von der Übertragungsgeschwindigkeit
Es sind große Entfernungen zwischen zwei Endgeräten realisierbar (durch Repeaterfunktionalität der BUSTEILNEHMER) bis zu 15.000 m
Die maximale Leitungslänge zwischen zwei PROFIBUS-Teilnehmern ist abhängig vom Typ des eingesetzten LWL (Material)
 
*Was verstehen Sie unter einen DP-Master Klasse 1 und einen DP-Slave?*

DP-Master Klasse 1 = DPM1    à zentrale Steuerung also Controller eines DP-Systems



regelt den zyklischen Datenverkehr
Bedeutet er tauscht Prozessdaten mit den Slaves in einem festgelegten Nachrichtenzyklus aus
Steuerung der DP-Slaves (mit Steuerkomando)
Konfiguration der DP-Slaves
Typische Geräte sind SPS, CNC oder PC
DP Slave:



DP-Slave ist Teil eines DP-Systems
ist ein Peripheriegerät (Ventil, Messumformer)
Es liest Eingangsinformationen ein und gibt Ausgangsinformationen an die Peripherie(Slave) ab
größe der Eingangs und Ausgansdaten darf max. 246 Byte betragen
 
*Welcher unterschied besteht zwischen einen Mono- und Multi-Master-System?*
Master = zentrale Steuerung

Mono-Master-System:


in der Betriebsphase des Bussystems ist nur *ein Master* am Bus aktiv
SPS-Steuerung ist die zentrale Steuerungskomponente
Mit dieser Systemkonfiguration wird die kürzeste Buszykluszeit erreicht
Reines Master Slave Zugriffsverfahren liegt hier vor
 
Multi-Master-System:


in der Betriebsphase des Bussystems sind mehrere Master an einem Bus aktiv
gemeinsamen Betrieb von mehreren Systemen (z.B.: Automatisierungssystem) möglich mit den dezentralen Peripheriegeräten (DP) an einem gemeinsamen Bus
Mit dieser Systemkonfiguration wird eine mittlere Buszykluszeit erreicht







*Übertragungsverfahren RS–485 (*Standard für Elektrische Eigenschaften von Sendern und
 Empfänger zur Verwendung in digitalen Systemen)*:*



entspricht der symmetrischen Datenübertragung(möglichst störungstolerant Übertragung)
ist durch PROFIBUS–Norm EN 50170 auf  Zweidrahtleitungen vorgeschrieben
Als Übertragungsmedium dient eine geschirmte, verdrillte Zweidrahtleitung (Kupferleitung)
Die Busleitung wird an beiden Enden mit einem Widerstand(im Busanschlußstecker) abgeschlossen(bei eingeschaltetem Widerstand) durch Schiebeschalter (Abschließen des Busses nennt man auch Segment)
Vorteil: einfache Installation der Busleitung ohne Spezialkenntnisse
 

*Optische Übertragungsverfahren:*



Als Medium werden Duplex–Lichtwellenleiter aus Glas oder PCF (Kunststoffbeschichtete Glaslichtwellenleiter) benutzt
Duplex–Lichtwellenleiter bestehen aus 2 lichtleitenden Fasern, die durch einen gemeinsamen Mantel zu einer Leitung zusammengefasst sind
Für Kunststoff LWL gibt es Teilnehmer mit einem direktem Anschluss
Für Glas LWL gibt es keine Teilnehmer mit direktem Anschluss à spezieller Umsetzer von Kupfer auf Glas
Vorteile: unempfindlich gegen elektromagnetische Störungen, Übertragungslänge (LWL) unabhängig von der Übertragungsgeschwindigkeit (durch Repeaterfunktionalität der BUSTEILNEHMER)
 
*Wie viel Teilnehmer sind denkbar?*

Die Adressen 0 bis 125 stehen für die Adressierung von 126 Teilnehmer/Geräte (Master oder Slaves) an einem Bus zur Verfügung
Die Adresse 0 wird normalerweise für ein Programmiergerät reserviert.
Die Adresse 126 und 127 ist reserviert. 126 = neue Feldgeräte 

*Welche Übertragungslänge ist denkbar? *à Abhängig vom Übertragungsverfahren

Bei Übertragungsverfahren RS–485:


Hängt die Kabellänge von der verwendeten Bitrate ab (200m bis 1200m)
Durch Einsatz von Repeater ist eine Vergrößerung der Leitungslänge möglich
 
Repeater = Signalverstärker oder -aufbereiter zur Vergrößerung der Reichweite des Signals

Unterschied:

*Systemart*
Mono-Maser-System
Multi-Maser-System
*Anzahl der Master am Bus*
1
mehrere
*Buszykluszeit*
kürzeste
mittlere



*Über welche Verbindungsart können „DP-Master-Klasse 1“ beim Multi-Master-System Daten *
*austauschen?*

Mit Profibus-DP können Multi-Master-Systeme realisiert werden.

*Was verstehen Sie unter dem „Token-Passing“- und dem „Master/Slave“ –Verfahren?*

Token Passing-Verfahren:



Ist für  die Kommunikation von komplexen Busteilnehmern (Master) untereinander zuständig
Es unterlagert das Master-Slave-Verfahren
Ist für die Kommunikation der komplexen Busteilnehmer (Master) mit den einfachen Peripheriegeräten (Slaves) zuständig
das Verfahren garantiert die Zuteilung der Buszugriffsberechtigung (Token)
innerhalb eines genau festgelegten Zeitrahmens
Nur der Master der den Token besitzt, kann auf den BUS zugreifen und mit anderen aktiven oder passiven Teilnehmern kommunizieren
Die Token-Nachricht ( ist ein besonderes Telegramm) zur Übergabe der Sendeberechtigung von einem Master an den nächsten Master
Diese muss in einer maximalen Umlaufzeit à„Token-Umlaufzeit“ einmal allen Mastern übergeben werden
Das Verfahren wird beim Profibus-Buszugriffsprotokoll nur zwischen den komplexen Teilnehmern (Master) angewendet
 
Token: ist ein Telegramm, das die Sendeberechtigung in einem Netz darstellt. Es signalisiert
die beiden Zustände ”belegt” oder ”frei”. Das Token wird von Master zu Master weitergereicht.

Tokenring: Alle Master, die physikalisch mit einem Bus verbunden sind, erhalten das Token
und geben es an den nächsten Master weiter.

Token-Umlaufzeit: ist die Zeit, die vergeht zwischen dem Erhalt des Tokens und dem Erhalt des nächsten Tokens.
Master-Slave-Verfahren (Buszugriffsverfahren):


ermöglicht dem Master (aktiver Teilnehmer), der gerade die Sendeberechtigung besitzt, die ihm zugeordneten Slave-Geräte (passive Teilnehmer) anzusprechen
Der Master hat die Möglichkeit, Nachrichten an die Slaves (Peripheriegeräte) zu übermitteln
Hier ist jeweils nur ein Teilnehmer der Master und alle anderen Teilnehmer Slaves
*Welche Schutzmechanismen bestehen?*


beim DP-Master und bei den Slaves gibt es Überwachungsmechanismen in Form von Zeitüberwachungen
Das Überwachungsintervall wird bei der Projektierung festgelegt
Dadurch Schutzt gegen Fehlparamentierung oder Ausfall der Übertragungseinrichtung
*Beim DP-Master mit  *Data_Control_Timer:



der Datenverkehr der Slaves (Peripheriegeräte) wird mit dem Data_Control_Timer überwacht
Für jeden Slave (Peripheriegerät) wird ein eigener Zeitgeber benutzt
Erfolgt innerhalb des Überwachungsintervalls kein ordnungsgemäßer Datentransfer spricht Die Zeitüberwachung an und schaltet in den Sicheren Zustand
 
*Beim Slave mit *Ansprechüberwachung:



Ansprechüberwachung(führt der Salve aus) ist zur Erkennung von Fehlern des Masters und der Übertragung
Findet im Ansprechüberwachungsintervalls kein Datenverkehr mit dem Master statt
dann schaltet der Slave die Ausgänge selbständig in den sicheren Zustand
Beim Multi-Master-System ist außerdem noch Zugriffschutz erforderlich


sicherzustellen das nur der Berechtigte Master Zugriff besitzt





So das ist jetzt alles was ich zu meinem Vortrag habe !
Könntet ihr bitte so nett sein und euch meine Vortrag nochmal auf Fehler durchlesen ??
​Ich würde mich echt rießig freuen über eine Antwort. Denn ihr helft mir damit wirklich sehr.

Vielen Dank und einen schönen Abend.


----------

